

Accordion Pagination: A Faster, Smoother Way to Paginate - UXMovement
http://uxmovement.com/design-articles/accordion-pagination-a-faster-smoother-way-to-paginate

======
smoody
This must be _really_ important if you felt the need to provide a link to your
same exact blog post twice in two days (by changing the title of your post so
it wouldn't be blocked/detected)!

Actually, now that I look at your submission list (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=UXMovement> ), it seems that you
_double-submit your own blog posts by changing the titles_ over and over and
over and over (and over) again. I think PG should start collecting ad revenue
from you soon!

------
there
is there really any benefit to users by paginating long articles? it seems
like just a ploy to generate more ad views.

